# MiniDSP download error



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

im trying to download the MiniDSP OpenDRC-AN software on the minidsp website and keep getting and error and page closes.. was wondering if anybody else was having the same problem or has had it before and knew how correct it thank you in advance! :dontknow:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

My guess is that you may be the first member to have any experience with this unit. However, I know there are some miniDSP users that have downloaded those plugins.

I assume you have sent them an email.


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

Yes Sir I did become a member and sent them my email..they responded back with a welcome email that showed my user name I log on and try an download and get the error, I've also seen under log in it says Download area..when I click that it says enter download ID number you received in email to begin download and no such number in my email.I will just try and contact them and see if they can send me one


----------

